# V-CUBES Newsletter October 1th 2008



## Ton (Oct 1, 2008)

> Dear friends,
> We are proud to announce the first V-CUBE competition!
> This 21st century competition will be held on Sunday 26th of October at Essen-Germany during the SPIEL 08.
> V-CUBE and Verdes Innovations S.A. invites all of you at its stand #12-41 at 10:00 a.m.
> ...



This competition is an unofficial competition
Venue
http://www.messe-essen.de/


----------



## Jai (Oct 1, 2008)

"inspect" the WR holder = interview with Erik?


----------



## Ton (Oct 1, 2008)

No, I got this in an other email:



> Erik Akkersdijk will be in charge of the event and he will inspect the regulations and everything
> of speedcubing rules.



I am not there , since it would need to get a Hotel for the three of us (Rama+Maria) . Both Rama and me do not practise the 6x6 or 7x7

Btw I have no idea how many will come


----------



## shelley (Oct 1, 2008)

In Soviet Russia, cube inspects you?


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

shelley said:


> In Soviet Russia, cube inspects you?



Lol, nice.

Sounds like it will be fun, I wish I was in Germany. I'm sure I must be one of the faster V7 solvers around...


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 1, 2008)

I won't be there because I would need to get a hostel too and also would have to replain my trip, but I will go to there stand on saturday, maybe they will pronounce there next cube too? or the winner (Erik) gets one of them


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

This weekend: No competition in Europe
Next weekend: Only 1 day in Denmark (Erik, Dennis and me are going. That leaves at least 1 free space in the car)
Weekend after that: 2 days of cubing in The Netherlands
Weekend after that: Poland, Hungary, Finland, Germany all at once. I don't think many foreign cubers will come to Germany (I will though)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 1, 2008)

i am going to the v cube day! as long as somebody except me is also going.... it could be a lonely afternoon with mr verdes! i'm not sure if i will go home and return on sunday, or stay around in essen overnight.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

You know it's NOT going to be a lonely afternoon. Could I convince you to stay around in Essen by reminding you that I don't remember our weddingnight?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> You know it's NOT going to be a lonely afternoon. Could I convince you to stay around in Essen by reminding you that I don't remember our weddingnight?



i have nothing against staying in essen! i just don't know WHERE to stay, also my place is maybe 1.30-2.00 hours away by train... it's probably easier to stay


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha, I didn't know where to stay, but I just tricked you into inviting me to your place (should be faster by car right)


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Haha, I didn't know where to stay, but I just tricked you into inviting me to your place (should be faster by car right)



Mr. van Galen works fast.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 1, 2008)

I wish there was one in the U.S. I don't like the U.S. - our economy sucks, and there's never any cool stuff here! To Europe! >.<


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ugh. I want to so bad! Sadly, my funds won't even come CLOSE to allowing it.


----------



## jorge19ts (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if Matyas is going.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

jorge19ts said:


> I wonder if Matyas is going.


His name is Mátyás and this competition is listed as a WCA competition as far as I know so he won't come. Or are you saying he might come just for the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7?


----------



## Ton (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> this competition is listed as a WCA competition as far as I know so he won't come. Or are you saying he might come just for the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7?



The V-CUBE competition is not a WCA competition, it is unofficial, the 5x5 times will not be recorded in the official scores


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Ton. I missed it when you said "This competition is an unofficial competition" in the topic start. So I should think of Essen as 2 completely seperate competitions.


----------



## Rama (Oct 2, 2008)

shelley said:


> In Soviet Russia, cube inspects you?



In America, you scramble cube.
In Soviet Russia, cube scrambles you!

I love those jokes.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Haha, I didn't know where to stay, but I just tricked you into inviting me to your place (should be faster by car right)



i have no idea... you can look it up on the internet  (actually i just did and i told a bit of a lie, it's 248 km according to googlemaps) but sure you are welcome! there is room for one other also (if you don't mind sharing with mr van galen)

hmmmm 248 km is kinda far actually isn't it?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

248 km is not far at all 

But my house is actually closer (220 km)................... wait, that you just trick me into inviting you to my place?

Actually I am hoping that Dennis will make us an offer we won't refuse

P.S. Is our marriage already in such a slumb that we would need a third person to sleep with us?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

oh actually that is a good point, dennis did offer me a place to stay 

p.s. yes.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm, Dennis offering you a place to stay but not me.....
You talking about a third person......
Does Anika know about you and Dennis?

OK, enough of all that for now


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope to be there. I'll probably fly to Hannover to leeds, then realise I can't do that, and fly to Dusseldorf? Dusseldorf -> Charlie maybe? Or I could go to Amsterdam, hi again Arnaud!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah that's fine, come to mine if you want. hamburg you can fly to also.

EDIT: that's actually further than i thought... maybe go to hannover. you can fly from manchester. don't be lazy


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

Bah, I guess it *could* be cheap to train to manchester. I'll see!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Bah, I guess it *could* be cheap to train to manchester. I'll see!



if you book now there is no reason why it would be like more than £10


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

Arnaud: You know I said I might appear in holland again sometime? I think it will be around this time. Flying to germany is too expensive. Are you driving? *wink*


----------



## KwS Pall (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to come but it's too far  I love V6 especially when it isn't popping so often as some weeks ago  like 1/day for 10-12 solves


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

joey said:


> Arnaud: You know I said I might appear in holland again sometime? I think it will be around this time. Flying to germany is too expensive. Are you driving? *wink*



wink back, and yes


----------



## Ton (Oct 26, 2008)

Any results ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ton said:


> Any results ?



Yeah, any results? There have been hints about the competition in the German Nationals thread, but I haven't seen any actual results yet. Did I miss them?


----------



## Erik (Oct 28, 2008)

results of the finals:
5x5:
1. Erik 88.86 avg
2. Michael 90.56 avg
3. Dan 92.19 avg
4. Michal 95.90 avg

6x6: 
1. Michal 188.96 (mean of 3)
2. Dan 241.90 
3. Kamil 244.03
4. Erik 247.91

7x7:
1. Michal 294.29 (mean of 3)
2. Michael 298.97 
3. Dan 311.44
4. Erik 370.98 

full results later after SLEEP
p.s. think pop


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2008)

Michal has done well! A shame qq missed out on the 7x7!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Erik; some very impressive results, especially from Michal.

Now go get some sleep!


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, As you may have read, I had been staying at Arnaud's the week before.

During my stay (wednesday I think), I got my first sub-2 on 5x5 (1:58.xx).
The following day I got a 1:56  My second sub-2!

I didn't really practice on friday/saturday. But on sunday, I did a sub-2 average for 5x5!! 1:59.72  SinglePB of 1:51.xx!


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay Joey!!!!! I got my second 1:38 today


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> results of the finals:
> 5x5:
> 1. Erik 88.86 avg
> 2. Michael 90.56 avg
> ...



Stop sleeping! After my horrible results for the weekly I need my V-Cube-Day times confirmed


----------



## Paris (Oct 28, 2008)

and also we cant forget to mention Michal's 1:23.xx , Erik's and Dan's 1:25.xx and QQ's 1:28.xx avg of 5 in first round of 5x5 :|


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 1, 2008)

I laughed.


----------



## chrisw357 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hehe, heee!

It was good to be there and "compete", even though I stunk up the competition!   What really made my day was meeting some of you and talking shop. You guys made me feel a real sense of belonging! 

Again a thank you to Charlie for letting me use a 5x5. I was unaccustomed to a 5x5 V-Cube, but I started catching on around my second attempt. I didn't buy one there (I did buy a 6x6 though!), but I'll def order one soon! 

Edit: Another highlight was taking a pic of myself with Mr. Verdes. After that, I didn't care about not winning anything.


----------



## Raffael (Nov 7, 2008)

chrisw357 said:


> Hehe, heee!
> 
> It was good to be there and "compete", even though I stunk up the competition!   What really made my day was meeting some of you and talking shop. You guys made me feel a real sense of belonging!
> 
> ...



Hey Chris!
I remember meeting you at the V-Cube-stand.
Nice seeing you around here now


----------

